# Boundary Hedge Dispute



## BrianB (6 Jun 2006)

This problem has a bit of a history so hear goes..

About two months ago I put up a trampoline in my back garden. Our neighbour complained (unplesently) that we were looking into her back door while using it. Rather than have any problem I moved it.
I then put up some trelace around the play area to shield it and avoid any further problems. My neighbour complained (unplesently) that this was blocking her view although it is not on or near the boundary. Both sites are about 0.75Acres.
After returning from holidays I discovered a number of portions of my hedge (~10feet long in two places) broken down at specific points to about 1 foot off the ground, she was complaining while we were away that it was going to spoil her view.
I have not approached her yet as I wanted to calm down first. I dread the notion of disputes but don't want to be bullied either.

I would like to grow the hedge to about 6/8 feet high for our privicy as she often stands looking accross our garden. And would have no problem cutting back any branches which overhang their garden.

Would breaking down a hedge like this constitute trespass / vandelism ?

I am planning to put down in writing my plans for the hedge to her and that I would consider any further interference with the hedge or her unplesent behaviour a legal matter.

We've been living here for 11 years and this person moved in 3 years ago with a terrible history of long bitter dispute with most of her previous nighbours.

Would this be the correct course of action or has she the right to insist the hedge be kept down. The hedge is planted inside my side of the boundary fence. 

Advice please..


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Jun 2006)

From what you say, it sounds like
(a) she's completely in the wrong, and liable to compensate you for cutting down your hedge, but 
(b) also a potential neighbour-from-hell nightmare! 

Bullies are usually best stood up to sooner rather than later, and it sounds like you've little to lose in terms of goodwill/'harmonious relations'...


----------



## Purple (6 Jun 2006)

AFAIK the following is the case; if your hedge is on your side and its roots will not cause any disruption to her garden, its branches won't overhang and it will not take undue light from her garden or house then you can do what you like. She is not, under any circumstances, entitled to enter your property and interfere with your garden in any way. If you can prove that it was she you are entitled to compensation (but personally I wouldn’t go down that road as it might prove to be a Pyrrhic victory).
It looks like there's trouble ahead. I don't envy you...

(post crossed with DrM)


----------



## gallantman (6 Jun 2006)

I don't believe you have a "right" to a view. In the case of planning permission I don't believe you can object to someone building a house based on the fact it will block your view.

So I don't think she can say the same for the hedge.


----------



## col (7 Jun 2006)

She has no right to to this but perhaps you should let her away with it this time even if it is really annoying you.It is a disaster to have a major dispute with a neighbour and the repercusions could go on and on for years and involve your kids and theirs etc.


----------



## liner (7 Jun 2006)

She has no right to vandalise your property. Maybe it would be no harm to take a photo of the damage done, in case you need it as evidence in any future wranglings?


----------



## brian.mobile (12 Jun 2006)

Hedges in suburban areas are bad news in my opinion. Especially when new neighbours move into an established house.

A close friend only put an end to her hedge misery recently. Six months after her 'educated' neighbours dug up the hedge on her side.

They're ships in the night now....some folks, eh?

Ss...


----------



## X-Man (13 Jun 2006)

just last week i had the same prob.went next door and politly ask could i improve the garden or boundaries for space and security.the neigbours daughter(a witch) treathened me about touching the hedge.so i took the head staggers and trimmed it right back to my boundary.

i am now(this week) putting posts' and 6foot high fencing my side for my privacy and honestly she can do what she likes.when i first bought my home in january this year the hedge was overgrowing by 2foot into my property.


----------

